# Electronic Fault!



## jjbaldas (Jul 13, 2010)

I am a new owner of a well maintained 335d (previous owner was family member so I know the maintenance history). Recently received a “Electronic fault! indication. See pictures.
My ODB2 scanner indicates 1 fault: P242A 
My research indicates that this code is associated with 
System: Powertrain Subsystem: Auxiliary Emission Controls
DTC Description: Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor Circuit (Bank 1 - Sensor 3) Location: Bank 1 - Sensor 3

Has anyone had similar code? Was the Exhaust Gas Temperature sensor the culprit? Any recommendations on further troubleshooting / fixes.

The car runs fine with no apparent issues on operation - performance is good as usual and puts a smile on my face when I accelerate.
Any responses would be much appreciated — I am comfortable working on gas BMWs (my other BMW is a 2000 323Ci with 204000 miles on it and still runs great) but don’t have a lot of experience with diesel BMWs. 
Thanks in advance.
JB


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

It should be noted that your ABS and traction control sensor lights are showing on the cluster too. I had a weird problem with my key fob. It showed the same two lights i mention in 1st sentence but later showed a picture of a long skinny battery and a key shaped symbol in the cluster. This was "pictionary" language for me to change the battery in the fob. I did this and the ABS and traction control silliness stopped. I have the comfort assist fob that doesn't recharge when you put it in the dash.

Not saying you don't have a EGT problem to sort out though. The DPF has 3 EGTs in it. I recall they aren't hard to replace but you may want to learn the tech to check old sensor before wasting money on new one. I haven't done this before you ask. I hunted on net and it appears the pin to pin resistance changes as a function of temperature. You would have to have the bmw specific T Vs R data though. 

Concerning the location, the last EGT (#3 of 3) is down low on the DPF close to where it connects to exhaust system. I've become friends with the local BMW techs at the dealer. Maybe you could ask them about your code. With 96,000 miles on the car, perhaps the EGT has went bad but i'm guessing.


----------

